# Spring Break



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone have any good shots from Spring Vacations?

I'll kick it off with a picture from my staycation.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am spending my spring break at the Dade County Youth Fair as a sort of Carnie. No pictures and you probably would not want to see them anyway. My partner and I are considered Purveyors,,, no, not perverted old Derelicts.

I was so busy today repairing motor homes and trailers, I did not get to fire up a cigar for over 14 hours. Can not wait 'til the fair is over.


----------

